# Storm Choir II Production Blog - Ah Legatos GUI



## StrezovSampling (Aug 7, 2013)

SC2 Blog Updates: http://www.strezov-sampling.com/articles/


Storm Choir II - Ah Legatos GUI: http://www.strezov-sampling.com/article ... 20GUI.html


*12.27.13*

1 Year of Strezov Sampling: http://www.strezov-sampling.com/article ... PLING.html

*11.24.13*

Short improv with early legato test patch (Women Ah Legato). 100% dry, no verb used.

[flash width=450 height=100 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https%3A//api.soundcloud.com/tracks/121680889[/flash]

Another short improv with an early legato patch briefly showing it in simple musical context. Only a bit of verb on the full mix. 

[flash width=450 height=100 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https%3A//api.soundcloud.com/tracks/121689512[/flash]



*
11.21.13 

*Here's a little compilation of clips from sessions, specifically when we were doing FX and sustains. Needless to say, everyone was having a lot of fun and it shows in the samples.


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: Storm Choir II Production Blog - new post: Storm Choir 2 Fundraiser Ends / Pre-Production Begins*

Hey , just a quick message to say congratulations on the green light for Storm Choir 2 . I'm very much looking forward to this library . Storm Choir 1 is a unique library in the sea of choir libraries and rather special in it's ability to blend so well with outstanding results . Glad to be part of the ride !


----------



## StrezovSampling (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Storm Choir II Production Blog - new post: Storm Choir 2 Fundraiser Ends / Pre-Production Begins*



SymphonicSamples @ Sun Aug 11 said:


> Hey , just a quick message to say congratulations on the green light for Storm Choir 2 . I'm very much looking forward to this library . Storm Choir 1 is a unique library in the sea of choir libraries and rather special in it's ability to blend so well with outstanding results . Glad to be part of the ride !



Woops, we forgot to post a reply on this - sorry. Thanks very much for your support and kind words.

And continuing with the posts from the Storm Choir II work-in-progress blog - and while we carry on scores, our designer Lyubomir Iliev started working on this inspiring concept art! Here's the first 'behind-the-desk' preview!

http://www.strezov-sampling.com/article ... ncept.html


----------



## HardyP (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Storm Choir II Production Blog - new post: Storm Choir 2 Fundraiser Ends / Pre-Production Begins*



StrezovSampling @ 2013-08-21 said:


> And continuing with the posts from the Storm Choir II work-in-progress blog - and while we carry on scores, our designer Lyubomir Iliev started working on this inspiring concept art! Here's the first 'behind-the-desk' preview!l



Thanks for keeping us informed :D .
But the art is VERY dark, which I do not like. And there´s little to no link to SC I in my opinion...?

Rgds, Hardy


----------



## jleckie (Aug 21, 2013)

Sorry man. Not feelin any luv for the art either.


----------



## duanran007 (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Storm Choir II Production Blog - new post: Storm Choir 2 Fundraiser Ends / Pre-Production Begins*



HardyP @ Wed Aug 21 said:


> StrezovSampling @ 2013-08-21 said:
> 
> 
> > And continuing with the posts from the Storm Choir II work-in-progress blog - and while we carry on scores, our designer Lyubomir Iliev started working on this inspiring concept art! Here's the first 'behind-the-desk' preview!l
> ...



Can I say that?
SC1 = Light Storm
SC2 = Dark Storm

Actually I like this concept art! 0oD


----------



## narapo (Aug 21, 2013)

jleckie @ Wed Aug 21 said:


> Sorry man. Not feelin any luv for the art either.


same here....


----------



## tmm (Aug 22, 2013)

I like the art (Nazgul?), but not in connection w/ Storm Choir. Besides, aren't you already going to be using the 'guys in hoods' motif for Tropar? 

I'd personally envision it as something more epic / grand / ethereal / elemental (?), and less dark / evil.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi guys, 

thank you very much for your detailed feedback - your opinion was taken into consideration and our designer will continue working on this. 

Cheers,
G.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Sep 4, 2013)

Sessions in progress.. http://www.strezov-sampling.com/article ... gress.html


----------



## artinro (Sep 4, 2013)

StrezovSampling @ Wed Sep 04 said:


> Sessions in progress.. http://www.strezov-sampling.com/article ... gress.html



Excellent!


----------



## HardyP (Sep 4, 2013)

StrezovSampling @ 2013-09-04 said:


> Sessions in progress..


(like) ^>|


----------



## JE Martinsen (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Storm Choir II Production Blog - new post: Sessions in progress..*

Mr. Strezov, I was just wondering how Storm Choir II is coming along. We are mentioning that it would be really great to see some videos of some of the work involved in the making of this sample library. Preparations, recording, mixing editing.. Or even interviews with some of the participants!

The Indiegogo-project went extremely well, and you mentioned that you'd like to add some extras for the library. Perhaps you have some ideas you got along the way that you'd like to share?

I'm really excited about Storm Choir II, and I hope it'll be something very special!

Cheers!


----------



## StrezovSampling (Sep 26, 2013)

Hi! 

We haven't had the chance to update the blog (will do so soon) because we were having a busy month of recording. Storm Choir started as a special product for us too, now it's just something that we breathe, think and talk of all day long! 
Stay tuned - I know that it's hard to be patient around something like that.  

Kindest regards,
G.


----------



## tmm (Sep 26, 2013)

Hey George, is Lyubomir Iliev the same artist who has done some the previous Strezov artwork, like the Twin Tupans art?


----------



## StrezovSampling (Sep 26, 2013)

Yes, he is - we love his style and wanted to get him on board on Storm Choir 2. He's having a different approach on this project though


----------



## JE Martinsen (Sep 29, 2013)

StrezovSampling @ Thu Sep 26 said:


> Storm Choir started as a special product for us too, now it's just something that we breathe, think and talk of all day long!



Wonderful! Looking forward to more news on the progress of Storm Choir II! I'm sure this will be a kick-ass choir library. As mentioned, if there's time an possibility for posting some videos from the recording sessions/editing that'd be really cool!

All the best!


----------



## artinro (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: Storm Choir II Production Blog - new post: Sessions in progress..*

Wondering if we might get a little update on this? It's been a while since an entry on the blog. Is Storm II still on track for the December 5th deadline mentioned in the blog's first post?

Looking forward to hearing more, George.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Nov 3, 2013)

Hi there, 

we haven't actually had any time to make a new blog post for this (noted - we will do one very soon!). We don't want to tell much details about the library yet but I will only say that the raw session files from the recording session are more than 200 GB. We are working really hard to meet the deadline and hard drives are exchanged all over the entire planet. We also expanded our team and are currently thinking about doing some upgrades on our servers, so that we will be able to deliver those huge files to you. 

Stay tuned!


----------



## Walid F. (Nov 3, 2013)

Awesome! Can't wait.


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: Storm Choir II Production Blog - new post: Sessions in progress..*

Thanks for the update , looking forward to what's to come . o-[][]-o


----------



## Click Sky Fade (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: Storm Choir II Production Blog - new post: Sessions in progress..*

Hi George,

If I remember correctly the initial completion date was 5th December. Is this still the case? 

Many thanks


----------



## StrezovSampling (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: Storm Choir II Production Blog - new post: Sessions in progress..*



Click Sky Fade @ Wed Nov 20 said:


> Hi George,
> 
> If I remember correctly the initial completion date was 5th December. Is this still the case?
> 
> Many thanks



Hi Click Fade Sky, we're working very very hard but not taking any shortcuts, we want to release a finished product and it's going to take a bit more time than was estimated - good news is that the source material turned out really well, the sessions were pretty special. I hope you guys get some good use out of it when it arrives.


----------



## artinro (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: Storm Choir II Production Blog - new post: Sessions in progress..*



StrezovSampling @ Wed Nov 20 said:


> Hi Click Fade Sky, we're working very very hard but not taking any shortcuts, we want to release a finished product and it's going to take a bit more time than was estimated - good news is that the source material turned out really well, the sessions were pretty special. I hope you guys get some good use out of it when it arrives.



Thanks for the update, George. It would be great to have another entry in the production blog on this for your backers. Would love to hear what work's been done and what work remains on the project and it's general status.

Best of luck with everything!


----------



## HardyP (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: Storm Choir II Production Blog - new post: Sessions in progress..*



artinro @ 2013-11-20 said:


> It would be great to have another entry in the production blog on this for your backers. Would love to hear what work's been done and what work remains on the project and it's general status.


Me too. 
I really liked the idea of the fundraiser and therefore joined it, but I hoped that there would be more information at least for the contributors.
I think it´s like venture capital - one has to report his actual status on technic and schedule on a regular basis...


----------



## Click Sky Fade (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: Storm Choir II Production Blog - new post: Sessions in progress..*



HardyP @ Thu Nov 21 said:


> artinro @ 2013-11-20 said:
> 
> 
> > It would be great to have another entry in the production blog on this for your backers. Would love to hear what work's been done and what work remains on the project and it's general status.
> ...



Yeah what they said :wink:


----------



## JE Martinsen (Nov 21, 2013)

HardyP @ Thu Nov 21 said:


> I really liked the idea of the fundraiser and therefore joined it, but I hoped that there would be more information at least for the contributors. I think it´s like venture capital - one has to report his actual status on technic and schedule on a regular basis...



+1

I have to admit I had a feeling SC II might not make it to the initial release date, but that's really not that important IMHO. It happens all the time and the reason for that is most often that the developer wants to make it a good a sample library as it can possibly get.

What I'm a little bit disappointed about is the lack of feedback during the development of this crowd-funded project so far. It would be so much fun seeing some videos of the recording/editing sessions for example, or just more blog posts. We the funders have paid for the development and realisation of this sample library because we believe in it. Roughly $15.000 should hopefully be able to get you all the way and then some, plus plus. In return for our financial backing I think it would be nice to get more of an insight into the development of SC II.

I think we're all genuinely excited about this project, I know I am! Remember the enthusiasm among us all when the Indiegogo campaign started to gain momentum? At the time I was thinking that this would be a very exciting project to follow regularly, with blog posts, pictures, videos.. I am still hoping for.. more of this.

For me, the time it takes to reach the goal of making SC II an extraordinary choir library is really not that important. Take your time, and don't, please don't cut any corners. It's the journey to this goal that I'd really like to follow.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Nov 21, 2013)

*Re: Storm Choir II Production Blog - new post: Sessions in progress..*

Thank you for the feedback. Completely understand the natural interest and excitement. We have been putting 110% in to Storm II with the goal of making it the most expressive, playable choir library to date, and ended up putting the blog as a second priority. 

Here's a little compilation of clips from sessions, specifically when we were doing FX and sustains. Needless to say, everyone was having a lot of fun and it shows in the samples.

Hang in there!


----------



## StrezovSampling (Nov 24, 2013)

Live improv with early legato test patch (Women Ah Legato). 100% dry, no verb used.

[flash width=450 height=100 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https%3A//api.soundcloud.com/tracks/121680889[/flash]


----------



## Jordan Gagne (Nov 24, 2013)

StrezovSampling @ Sun Nov 24 said:


> Live improv with early legato test patch (Women Ah Legato). 100% dry, no verb used.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/strezov-sampling ... test-patch



Sounds great! I love how each pitch's "ah" has a slightly different quality and it's the exact same ah vocalization. Really gives it a sense of realism.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Nov 24, 2013)

Another short improv with an early legato patch briefly showing it in simple musical context. Only a bit of verb on the full mix. 

[flash width=450 height=100 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https%3A//api.soundcloud.com/tracks/121689512[/flash]


----------



## james7275 (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Storm Choir II Production Blog - two short improvs with early legato patches*

it sounds good. but Is there a way to control the amount of vibrato on these legato samples via modwheel? The example seems a bit too much.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Storm Choir II Production Blog - two short improvs with early legato patches*



james7275 @ Sun Nov 24 said:


> Is there a way to control the amount of vibrato on these legato samples via modwheel? it seems a bit too much.



No, there is not. Vibrato, emotion, expression is what Storm Choir 2 is all about. However, the vibrato on the lower dynamics is lighter and not quite as exaggerated.


----------



## james7275 (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Storm Choir II Production Blog - two short improvs with early legato patches*

yes you are right, it isn't called 'Storm choir' for no reason. i just thought it would be nice to somehow have control over the amount of vibrato. Is there a non-legato ah option with less vibrato? ..... I guess you would've mentioned it if there was.

How much longer would you estimate before it's released; 1 month, 2months, ?


----------



## StrezovSampling (Dec 27, 2013)

December 27, 2013 Post: http://www.strezov-sampling.com/article ... PLING.html


----------



## MA-Simon (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: Storm Choir II Production Blog - December 27, 2013 Post*

Good news! I like the modular release. 
More fun to get more then one present to unwrap!



> means that you'll be able to get your hands on the content sooner and kick off 2014 with the beginning of the Storm Choir II journey.


I am not shure how to interpret this. 
Will the first release be in januar? Maybe shortly after new-year? >8o


----------



## JE Martinsen (Dec 27, 2013)

I'm an optimist so I'm reading that as a January 2014 happening! o=< 

Yeah, the modular thingy sounds good!


----------



## StrezovSampling (Jan 6, 2014)




----------



## tmm (Jan 6, 2014)

Literally LOL'd. That's aweseome. Somebody has been playing a lot of Diablo III / Infinity Blade III. The sword on the right actually looks like the Infinity Blade logo.

So, this guy looks like he's ready to slay a continent. But can he sing? _-)


----------



## HardyP (Jan 6, 2014)

tmm @ 2014-01-06 said:


> So, this guy looks like he's ready to slay a continent. But can he sing?


… indeed, very questionable - especially if it´s an "Ah Legato" like the lyrics (on the left side) require


----------



## MA-Simon (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: Storm Choir II Production Blog - December 27, 2013 Post*

Haha, I was not expecting this.
But I like it! :D


----------



## StrezovSampling (Jan 12, 2014)

Storm Choir II - Ah Legatos GUI

http://www.strezov-sampling.com/article ... 20GUI.html


----------



## shapeshifter00 (Jan 12, 2014)

Looks nice.. Looking forward to this one


----------



## Matthijs van Wissen (Jan 12, 2014)

I think it looks great too. Can't wait for it to be released!


----------



## Justin Miller (Jan 12, 2014)

SC II ?? It's gotta be good with a name like that


----------



## HardyP (Jan 12, 2014)

Ah, THAT looks promising... best art-work until now, but more important: Seems like a LOT of mic positions, and on top of that a pre-mixed one for low-RAM configurations and realtime input!


----------



## MA-Simon (Jan 12, 2014)

Ah the topic is back! (V.I. glitched out for a moment on me and I could not see your SCII topic anymore. But its working again. Strange.)

Nice selection of mic positions! Can't wait to play arround with it! :D


----------

